# Synchronization



## Rootabaga (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello- I am assisting in a creation of a web gallery with lots of metadata and keywords. Many of the images are species and used for scientific and stock photography. Do you know of any websites, or hosts that work directly with Lightroom? The images are constantly being updated and instead of manually reloading them, is there a way to update them in LR and then have them updated on the web at the same time? Thank you!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 20, 2008)

Just bumping this one in case anyone has any ideas for Rootabaga.  And welcome to the forum!


----------



## DonRicklin (Feb 20, 2008)

Well if you count using a plugin like the Flickr one of SmugMug one (See Announcement SubForum for links), yes to some extent. In any case you have to upload to a site and use the site to delete the old. 

I don't think you can actually remotely deal with swapping and cataloging images on a site. LR to keyword and develop. A plugin to upload. and the customizing on the website to delete and move around as needed.



Don


----------

